# Dell Gaming Laptop : Inspiron 15R Turbo v/s Inspiron 15Z Ultrabook



## ranveeraggarwal (Dec 2, 2012)

Check out the configurations... Both seem perfect. Can't decide which 1.
Plz help.


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 2, 2012)

15r turbo all the way. Its got a better GPU and similar CPU(slightly better) and a much better screen. The disadvantage is that its got a HDD instead of the SSD in 15z but it doesn't matter that much and you get 1tb instead of 256GB and the 15r 500gm heavier than the 15z. The 15z will most likely also provide better battery life. If you don't care about them, its not even a contest.


----------



## ranveeraggarwal (Dec 3, 2012)

^^Thanx!! Btw can blu-ray quality movies run on 15R turbo?? I hav some of them (approx 15 GB each) and they were unable to play properly on my desktop(i3, 1tb, 4gb ram, 1gb graphics card)...


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 4, 2012)

ranveeraggarwal said:


> ^^Thanx!! Btw can blu-ray quality movies run on 15R turbo?? I hav some of them (approx 15 GB each) and they were unable to play properly on my desktop(i3, 1tb, 4gb ram, 1gb graphics card)...



Yes, they will play without any issues.


----------



## swaps (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Was going through this post and have some queries related to 15z. I am not a gaming freak and looking for laptop general use like net-surfing, movies and bit of coding etc. 15z suits good for my needs. However the config I am looking has only 128GB SSD option available which is bit less for my needs. 
Does anyone have idea if SSD can be upgraded later on. Or can be replaced with other HDD? Any other better option? 
Plz suggest.


----------



## mayur007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Go with 15R turbo, its best with affordable price


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 24, 2013)

15Z battery inbuilt. not user replaceable.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 24, 2013)

Old thread bumped. :S


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

Ultrabook for gaming


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Ultrabook for gaming


Old old thread


----------

